

Why Google Isn't Evil - ritubpant
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/why-google-isn-t-evil-640010

======
endtime
Not a well-titled argue. It's claiming implicitly that doing good things
negates doing bad things. I'm not saying I think Google's evil, but if I did,
this wouldn't convince me otherwise.

